# Drivers for SigmaTel sound card



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't seem to find them anywhere.

For a "SigmaTel High Definition Audio"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you list the specs of the PC?
Also here is a link that may help you (you must register):
http://list.driverguide.com/list/company1690/index.html
Here is another one, but is model specific:
http://anythingdiscussions.com/2007/07/26/sigmatel-drivers-and-pc-manufacturers/
Posting you specs may help me narrow the correct driver better.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Can you list the specs of the PC?
> Also here is a link that may help you (you must register):
> http://list.driverguide.com/list/company1690/index.html
> Here is another one, but is model specific:
> ...


Intel 946GZiS S775 DDR2 Motherboard
Intel D 2.8GHz Duo core
1 GB DDR2 667 MHz Memory
Intel High Def Audio
Windows XP Media Center Edition

Not sure what other specs you'd be looking for. If you need anything else, just ask, or let me know where to find it out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a link from Intel. 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+Center+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=88&submit=Go!

It list 3 SigmalTel Drivers. I believe they are just upgraded versions of the same driver. Try them, but if the first one does not work I would uninstall it and then go to the next one. Any of these should work. Be sure your ONBOARD audio is enabled in the BIOS first.
Post back with the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

How exactly do I enable the ONBOARD audio in the BIOS?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

To get into the BIOS you usually have to hit either delete or F1 key when you first bootup the computer (During the POST). I am not sure as I don't know the exact PC you have. Once in the BIOS you may have to go through each tab to find the Onboard audio, it may be under the advance tab. It may already be enabled, but I just want to be sure. You are using the onboard sound card, correct? If not let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> To get into the BIOS you usually have to hit either delete or F1 key when you first bootup the computer (During the POST). I am not sure as I don't know the exact PC you have. Once in the BIOS you may have to go through each tab to find the Onboard audio, it may be under the advance tab. It may already be enabled, but I just want to be sure. You are using the onboard sound card, correct? If not let us know.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Yeah I am, and it was on. Two of those drivers completely removed my sound, I couldn't get sound at all. So had to system restore.

The other one, didn't seem to do anything, starting to think that it's something wrong with my sound card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, strange. Can you run EVEREST for me and POST the results. Here is a link:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Also, what type of sound problems are you having?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

I posted my sound problem here.

Also, what exactly do you want me to post here when I have the EVEREST opened?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Lucky15,
I just saw your other thread. If you POST the results from EVEREST (All) it will give us a better understanding of you PC. Also what are you using as a speaker system and is it connected to anythig else? I will try to get another member of the team to take a look.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucky15 (Aug 18, 2007)

I use headphones. I've tried two seperate pairs of headphones, as well as two different speakers. They all do it.

And heres the file for my PC specs. I added it as a .rar since it doesn't allow me to upload it has a .htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the realtek one
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R173.exe


----------

